# Литература, книги или какие книги вам понравились больше всего?



## Drongo (19 Июл 2010)

Привет всем. 

Вопрос вот в общем-то в чём, даже не вопрос, а так, делюсь своими мыслями вслух.

Вообще, я люблю читать книги, особенно художественные и с интересным сюжетом наполненым смыслом. Что-то за пол года я не прочёл ни одной нормальной книги, сейчас вспомнил школьную мечту и читаю "Туманность Андромеды" Ивана Ефремова.

Какие книги наиболее интересны были вам? Что вы можете ещё посоветовать почитать? Или просто напишите книги которые вам понравились больше всего. Не обязательно это может быть только одна книга, сколько вспомните тех, которые оставили в вашем сердце, след и запомнились.


----------



## iolka (19 Июл 2010)

раньше очень много читала днями и ночами напролёт, сейчас почти не читаю... во всём виноват компьютер


----------



## Drongo (19 Июл 2010)

*iolka*, Так у меня таже самая проблема. :biggrin: Ну, а из прочитаного чего больше всего понравилось? Запомнилось?


----------



## akok (19 Июл 2010)

Мне цикл о Шерлоке Холмсе. Помните такого?


----------



## edde (19 Июл 2010)

Из относительно свежего что прочел Ойкумену Олди, хотя тоже последнюю книжку прочел год как наверное. Любимые писатели Лем, Стругацкие, Бредбери, Ханлайн, Фармер, Шоу, Желязным одно время увлекался  если кто-то помнит Хроники Эмбера лет 15 назад были как санта барбара сериал из полутора десятков томов:sarcastic:


----------



## akok (19 Июл 2010)

*edde*, я стругацких не осилил....


----------



## edde (19 Июл 2010)

А остальное?


----------



## Drongo (19 Июл 2010)

akoK написал(а):


> Мне цикл о Шерлоке Холмсе. Помните такого?


Читал весь цикл и мне понравилось. Автор потом убил Шерлока, но по настойчивым просьбам читателей воскресил снова, вернув его на страницы романа.

Также о Ходже Насредине читал, два раза и давно в детстве и лет в двадцать наверное ещё раз прочёл. 


edde написал(а):


> Ойкумену Олди, хотя тоже последнюю книжку прочел год как наверное. Любимые писатели Лем, Стругацкие, Бредбери, Ханлайн, Фармер, Шоу, Желязным одно время увлекался если кто-то помнит Хроники Эмбера лет 15 назад были как санта барбара сериал из полутора десятков томов


Кроме Бредбери, Хроники Эмбера, если это фентези, то читал только одну книгу, если нет, то тогда читал другую книгу с таким названием. Больше ничего не знаю из перечисленых. В планах почитать Стугацких, Пикник на обочине, вроде бы как с этой книги выписали аномалии к игре S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## akok (19 Июл 2010)

edde написал(а):


> А остальное?


С удовольствием, осилил


----------



## edde (19 Июл 2010)

Сань, "Пикник" тяжелый - так что настраивайся на чтение, хотя к игрушке практически никакого не имеет. 
Попробуй Олди почитать


----------



## iolka (19 Июл 2010)

ну напишу, что читала лет за 10...

- Александр Солженицын "Архипелаг ГУЛаг", "В круге первом", "Матрёнин двор", "Один день Ивана Денисовича", "Раковый корпус"
- Артур Конан Дойл и Агата Кристи полностью
- Владимиp Набоков, Михаил Булгаков, Уильям Берроуз - начать начинала, но осилить не получилось
- Гомер "Илиада", "Одиссея"
- Даниэль Дефо "Робинзон Крузо"
- Джованни Боккаччо "Декамерон"
- Патрик Зюскинд "Парфюмер"
- Карл Лебрехт Иммерман, Готфрид Август Бюргер "Мюнхгаузен"
- Фёдор Михайлович Достоевский "Униженные и оскорблённые", "Преступление и наказание", "Игрок", "Идиот"

часть читала целиком, часть наполовину, потеряв интерес или ненайдя времени...


----------



## Alex1983 (19 Июл 2010)

А зори здесь тихие. А так детективами увлекался, но названия не запоминаю.
Герберт Шилдт.


----------



## iskander-k (19 Июл 2010)

Робинзон Крузо
Белый Ягуар вождь араваков.
Беги кролик, беги. Д.Апдайк 
Гроздья гнева. Д. Стейнбек.
Камо грядеши, Генрика Сенкевича.
Солженицына - В круге первом.
А Югов - Ратоборцы.
Саббатини - Одиссея и хроники капитана Блада. 
Ильяс Есенберлин.- Кочевники.

произведения :
А Конан Дойл
Станислав Лем- Хроники Иона Тихого.Солярис.Кибериада.
В . Ян - исторические романы. (о Чингиз-хане , батые и т.д)
Агаты Кристи. 
И. Ефремова.
А.Казанцева.
Д.Х. Чейза
братьев Стругацких
Р. Стаут - детективы о Ниро Вульфе
Ж. Сименон 
В. Пикуль
Кир Булычев.
Анн и Серж Голон (приключения Анжелики)
А . Дюма.
ну и так далее всех не напишешь .


----------



## edde (19 Июл 2010)

Ух, Саббатини мы читали наверное классе в третьем или четвертом, и допоздна заигрывались в капитана Блада сидя на тутовом дереве как на мачте :thank_you2: спасибо напомнил. Тута - конечно не Арабелла, но было весело


----------



## whop (20 Июл 2010)

Мартина читал из нового
Цикл "Песнь льда и пламени" 
с литературной точки зрения некоторые части цикла очень сильны


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

Года три назад прикололся по эзотерике. Читал Блаватсукю, Каcтанеду и прочую подобную хрень. Сейчас оставил это увлечение.


----------



## Drongo (20 Июл 2010)

Alex1983 написал(а):


> Герберт Шилдт.


Надеюсь не приключенческие романы пишет? 



Сашка написал(а):


> Года три назад прикололся по эзотерике


У тебя аватарка смахивает на ведьминскую, связано как-то или ошибаюсь?


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> У тебя аватарка смахивает на ведьминскую, связано как-то или ошибаюсь?


Это лого группы Death. 
Эзотерика - это не магия и колдовство в чистом виде, скорее иной взгляд на рамки реальности


----------



## Drongo (20 Июл 2010)

Ага, понял. 



Сашка написал(а):


> Эзотерика - это не магия и колдовство в чистом виде, скорее иной взгляд на рамки реальности


Что-то вроде Фэн-Шуя?


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Что-то вроде Фэн-Шуя?


 .


> Понятие *эзотерика* произошло от греческого слова "еsoterikos", означающее в переводе - скрытый, внутренний. Исторически термин обозначал тайноведение, "внутреннюю доктрину" религиозного, философского или иного учения, доступную лишь прошедшим обряды высших посвящений. Включает все то, что собиралось, накапливалось, хранилось, передавалось из поколения в поколение и совершенствовалось в культуре разных народов.
> 
> Эзотерика - это процесс познания окружающего мира и бытия, познание самого себя как части целого.
> 
> ...





> *Фэн-шуй* (дословно «ветер и вода») — даосская практика символического освоения пространства. С помощью фэн-шуй выбирают место для строительства дома, решают разбивку участка, планируют жизненное пространство и возможные события.


----------



## edde (20 Июл 2010)

*Сашка*, 
*Drongo* пошутил


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

Я тоже)


----------



## Drongo (20 Июл 2010)

*edde*, Ничего подобного, я этим никогда не увлекался, а феншуй слышу почти постоянно по телерекламе, там чего только не приписывают этой дисциплине.


----------



## edde (20 Июл 2010)

Не расстраивайся, всё равно ничего интересного и полезного.
PS и не смотри телевизор, на ночь особенно.
Пылесос и швабра - самый лучший феншуй


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

edde написал(а):


> Не расстраивайся, всё равно ничего интересного и полезного.


Наоборот, интересно хотя бы тем, что необычно. Интересоваться, в моём понимании, совсем не значит понимать и принимать буквально всё, что написано. Какие то вещи для меня неприемлемы, до понимания каких - то я не дорос пока, а что то показалось - мои мысли в точности. Кстати, литературой этой я увлёкся в то время, когда у меня были нехилые проблемы (полгода пластом валялся после травмы и было неизвестно, смогу ли я ходить. Сейчас хожу).


----------



## edde (20 Июл 2010)

*Сашка*, Эзотерику практиковать имха пока еще рано, может лет через пятьдесят, когда технология приблизится к магии вот тогда уже в любом случае придется применять изменение сомопознания на практике. Идля этого будут написаны соответствующие мануалы.


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

Я не занимаюсь эзотерическими практиками)) 
Да, а мы то сами где будем лет этак через 50?


----------



## edde (20 Июл 2010)

На ВН


----------



## Сашка (20 Июл 2010)

))))))))))))))
Разве что фантомно))) И чтобы это так и было, как раз пора браться за эзотерические практики)


----------



## edde (20 Июл 2010)

Если ты заметил, ты уже маг(ладно ученик пока), изгоняешь демонов из духовной сущности пользователей, борьба с вирусами это же экзорцизм в чистом виде так что привыкай, то ли еще будет - профессия не пропадет.:dance2:


----------



## Alex1983 (20 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Надеюсь не приключенческие романы пишет?


Пока нет. Не нашел еще:unknw:


----------



## iskander-k (20 Июл 2010)

Alex1983 написал(а):


> Пока нет. Не нашел еще


Герберт Шилдт
Полный справочник по C++ 

приключения команд в стране программирования.


----------



## Alex1983 (20 Июл 2010)

iskander-k написал(а):


> Герберт Шилдт
> Полный справочник по C++


Не а. Базовый курс. 3- издание.


----------



## Drongo (20 Июл 2010)

iskander-k написал(а):


> Герберт Шилдт
> Полный справочник по C++


Александр, я ж шучу, знаю я этого автора. :biggrin:


----------



## Paul-SFL (20 Июл 2010)

edde написал(а):


> Пылесос и швабра - самый лучший феншуй


:good: В точку, гг.
По теме: Чехова люблю. Часто узнаю в его образах черты характера знакомых людей, да и свои тоже, а иногда чуть ли не точное изложение моих мыслей читаю. До чего современное творчество у него..
Брэдбери тоже, я с него, можно сказать, начинался как личность - "Вино из одувачников" все во мне перевернуло. "451 градус по Фаренгейту" - шедевр, диалоги героев хоть выписывай. Хотя это фактически всех его произведений касается.
У Стругацких читал только "Пикник..." и "Град Обреченный" (вот уж действительно тяжелая вещь, по-моему) - обе понравились. Э*попея* эта сталкерская, из "Пикника" высосанная - писец, конечно..
Никитин (который щас Гай Юлий Орловский) неплохо пишет, прочитал почти весь цикл "Трое из Леса" - хорошее фэнтези, причем герои не только кромсают налево и направо усех, хто против, но и размышляют о жизни, ищут ответы на свои вопросы..
"Сердца в Атлантиде" Кинга - шедевр бесспорный. Потрясающие повести о поколении хиппи и войны во Вьетнаме. Глубоко психологичные (для меня, по крайней мере) - каждый раз открываешь что-то новое, перечитывать с каждым разом интересней, впечатления только усиливаются.
Последнее, что прочитал - "О мышах и людях" Стейнбека, тоже зацепило. Экранизация, кстати, на удивление хороша.
А так всего по чуть-чуть. Рассказы Кассиля, Беляев, Белянин, Франко, Лесков, Михаил Вороной, Василь Стефаник, еще другие..


----------



## Mila (21 Июл 2010)

Акунин. Внеклассное чтение.
Бальзак. Шагреневая кожа.
Коэльо.Ведьма с Портобелло.
Хейли. Отель. Аэропорт. Перезагрузка.

Хочу приобрести Черкасова А.Т. У меня его нет.
Хмель. Сказания о людях тайги.
Черный тополь.
Конь рыжий.


----------



## alena (19 Дек 2010)

> Хочу приобрести Черкасова А.Т. У меня его нет. Хмель.


Вчера скачала книгу.
Помню, читала "Хмель" в классе 8-м. Причем, книгу надо было прочитать в кратчайший срок - за один день. До утра читала книгу - всю ночь.
Очень интересный роман.
Из того, что прочитано:

Иван Ефремов "Лезвие бритвы"
Рафаэль Сабатини "Одиссея капитана Блада" , "Хроника капитана Блада"
Маргарет Митчелл "Унесенные ветром"
Александра Риплей "Скарлет"
Анн и Серж Голон "Анжелика"
Оноре де Бальзак "Шагреневая кожа" раз пять начинала читать это произведение и читала по пять страниц, когда закончилась последняя страничка, захотелось продолжения.
Александр Беляев
Джеймс Хедли Чейз
Агата Кристи
Артур Конан Дойл
Александр Дюма 
Чингиз Айтматов "Плаха"
Морис Дрюон "Проклятые короли" (не один раз прочитан)
Владимир Короткевич "Колосья под серпом твоим"
Анатолий Иванов "Вечный зов", "Тени исчезают в полночь"
Ольга Громыко «Профессия: ведьма»
Сейчас читаю роман Эмили Бронте "Грозовой перевал"

И очень люблю стихи.
Шекспир "Ромео и Джульетта"
Эдмон Ростан "Сирано де Бержерак"
Любимый поэт - Эдуард Асадов.


----------



## OKshef (19 Дек 2010)

Если кому-то интересно.
Давно ничего не читал. Но было время, когда приходилось на работу и с работы ездить на общественном транспорте 2 часа туда, 2 - обратно. Вот тогда было время. Ни по одному разу перечитал К. Кастанеду (всего). Не мог осилить только последнюю книгу. Но я очень сомневаюсь, что автор - он.
Аналогично - Стругацкие.
Из стихов люблю Цветаеву, но не до фанатизма (наизусть) и Бродского.


----------



## Drongo (19 Дек 2010)

Алёна, оно и понятно, почти все книги про любовь. 


alena написал(а):


> Ольга Громыко «Профессия: ведьма»


Вот это про что? Мистика?

Аркадий, я например, знаю много стихов на память, но не считаю, что это фанатизм, просто они запоминаются как-то сами, откладываются в глубины памяти, вот понравились и ты читаешь его, читаешь, а потом оказывается, они запомнились.


----------

